# To talk at cross purposes



## larac

Hi all,

I am stuck in my translation at the following sentece and would really appreciate your help.

The sentence is: ... indicates that the two of you are working at cross purposes.  

I had translated: ... indica che state lavorando a degli obiettivi opposti.

My proofreader corrected it into: ci sono equivoci tra voi.

Now I am confused. Thanks if you can help. 
Cheers, Lara


----------



## drudo

larac said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I am stuck in my translation at the following sentece and would really appreciate your help.
> 
> The sentence is: ... indicates that the two of you are working at cross purposes.
> 
> I had translated: ... indica che state lavorando a degli obiettivi opposti.
> 
> My proofreader corrected it into: ci sono equivoci tra voi.
> 
> Now I am confused. Thanks if you can help.
> Cheers, Lara



Fonte: Babylon

at cross-purposes: having contrary intentions; moving towards opposing goals (usually due to a misunderstanding of the other's objectives) 

Visto quello che c'è scritto tra parentesi, potreste avere ragione tutti e due!


----------



## lsp

I agree with your first translation, Lara. To be/work at cross purposes = avere scopi in conflitto


----------



## larac

Thanks for your help  
Cheers, Lara


----------



## francescazzurra

CAn somone tell me the exact meaning of "cross-purposes"? I'm doing a thesis on Drama Translation and I'm reading a book about it. The entire sentence is 
".. ambiguity and cross-purposes are introduced into descriptions through labels such as "adaptation" and "literaly translation..".

Is it "scopi incrociati" or something similar?


----------



## francescazzurra

I found the definition "A usually unintentionally conflicting or contrary purpose" but I'm not very sure about the meaning. Is it "secondo fine"?


----------



## danalto

francescazzurra said:


> Can someone tell me the exact meaning of "cross-purposes"? I'm doing a thesis on Drama Translation and I'm reading a book about it. The entire sentence is
> ".. ambiguity and cross-purposes are introduced into descriptions through labels such as "adaptation" and "literaly translation..".
> 
> Is it "scopi incrociati" or something similar?


Io ho trovato anche questa definizione:

*cross-purpose             Definition         *

                   cross·-purpose                      (krôs*′*pʉr*′*pəs)                 
_noun_
 a contrary or conflicting purpose

Il WR Dictionary lo traduce come *in disaccordo*.


----------



## Tristano

Questa e' un'espressione molto bella in inglese...

"We found ourselves at cross purposes..." e simile

cioe' con scopi diversi, sperando in un esito diverso...

Tristano


----------



## danalto

*Ad un bivio*...ma *sperando in esiti diversi *come si può rendere?


----------



## Tristano

Can somone tell me the exact meaning of "cross-purposes"? I'm doing a thesis on Drama Translation and I'm reading a book about it. The entire sentence is 
".. ambiguity and cross-purposes are introduced into descriptions through labels such as "adaptation" and "literaly translation..".

Scusa ma questa non e' una frase completa se comincia e finisce con "..." !  

Tristano


----------



## francescazzurra

Parliamo di traduzione teatrale e dei vari metodi utilizzati per tradurre un'opera. Alcuni traduttori utilizzano metodi non teorizzati o "fai da te" facendoli passare per libertà del traduttore nel rendere un'opera teatrale "playable":

Se può essere utile metto proprio tutta la frase:
"Most important ambiguity and cross-purposes are introduced into descriptions through labels such as "adaptation" and "literaly translation", and these modifiers are frequently used even though their point of reference remains unclear.

Grazie per l'aiuto, avrei bisogno proprio di capire la parola cross-purposes in generale, e, se possibile, in un testo di linguistica della traduzione.
Forse è una traduzione che rende in una lingua di arrivo un concetto diverso rispetto a quello della lingua di partenza della traduzione? E' possibile che sia qualcosa del genere?


----------



## Tristano

Dunque, quello che capisco da questa frase e' che "cross purposes" indica scopi e obiettivi diversi, l'uno che contrasta con l'altro. Potrebbe essere inteso come conflitto, disaccordo (artistico, creativo, filosofico, ecc.)  Devo ammettere che il resto della frase non mi e' tanto chiaro. Poi l'inizio della frase e' scritto male. Dovrebbe essere qualcosa tipo "Most importantly, ambiguity and..."

Tristano





francescazzurra said:


> Parliamo di traduzione teatrale e dei vari metodi utilizzati per tradurre un'opera. Alcuni traduttori utilizzano metodi non teorizzati o "fai da te" facendoli passare per libertà del traduttore nel rendere un'opera teatrale "playable":
> 
> Se può essere utile metto proprio tutta la frase:
> "Most important ambiguity and cross-purposes are introduced into descriptions through labels such as "adaptation" and "literaly translation", and these modifiers are frequently used even though their point of reference remains unclear.
> 
> Grazie per l'aiuto, avrei bisogno proprio di capire la parola cross-purposes in generale, e, se possibile, in un testo di linguistica della traduzione.
> Forse è una traduzione che rende in una lingua di arrivo un concetto diverso rispetto a quello della lingua di partenza della traduzione? E' possibile che sia qualcosa del genere?


----------



## francescazzurra

Si, è un testo piuttosto tecnico...

Il senso è che i traduttori chiamano "adattamenti traduttivi" o "traduzioni letterali" cose che in realtà hanno tradotto non chiaramente o questi cross-purposes. Perciò cambiano il senso della traduzione di partenza utilizzando questi metodi che in realtà non sono teorizzati e non hanno quindi un significato oggettivamente comprensibile.

Spero di essere stata chiara.
Grazie Tristano!


----------



## Tristano

Spero di esserti stato utile. 

Forse un altro madrelingua puo' aggiungere qualcosa...

Tristano


----------



## bridgespotter

I said I had found an interesting thread on the discussion board but she thought I was talking about her knitting so we finished up talking at cross-purposes.


----------



## danalto

bridgespotter said:


> I said I had found an interesting thread on the discussion board but she thought I was talking about her knitting so we finished up talking at cross-purposes.


Is this an example, bs?

 franci! *Finalità diverse*? O il contrario?


----------



## bridgespotter

Yes, Danalto, an example but maybe not a good one because the link between thread and knitting may be difficult for some people.


----------



## Albettina

è un'idioma inglese che non riesco a tradurre nella giusta forma in italiano.

To talk at cross purposes

Io tradurrei qualcosa del tipo...Parlare con scopi diversi o intenzioni diverse...
almeno questo è il senso che ho capito vedendo nel dizionario.
Però volevo sapere se c'è un giusto corrispettivo idioma italiano??

Non c'è un contesto, è solo una frase idiomatica che ho trovato da tradurre in un esercizio.

Grazie dell'aiuto!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Puoi scrivere la frase intera?


----------



## Albettina

è questa! Come ho detto l'ho trovata in un esercizio. In questo esercizio dovevi tradurre gli idiomi inglesi, e uno di questi era To talk at cross purposes.
Solo questa frase,niente di puù niente di meno.


----------



## delenda1

Mi viene da dire "con finalita' diverse"

o addirittura

"con finalita' opposte" o "contrastanti"


----------



## CPA

_Parlare due lingue diverse._


----------



## Albettina

Parlare due lingue diverse??

Mmm non ne sarei del tutto convinta...d'altronde sul vocabolario inglese spiegava che è come quando hai diverse intenzioni....
Però se è un'idioma così non so,quindi potrebbe essere giusto!
Tu sei sicuro?


----------



## CPA

Reverso dà "fraintendersi". L'idioma può essere tradotto in modo più letterale se parli, per esempio, di "to work at cross purposes".


----------



## zeldabrando

Salve,
vorrei un aiuto su questa traduzione (si tratta di un articolo accademico e la traduzione non deve essere letterale).

Multiple pressures acted at cross-purposes, in the end producing new city and subnational boundaries.

Miei tentativi:
1) Diverse pressioni hanno agito all'incrocio di questi obiettivi, con il risultato di produrre una nuova città e confini sottonazionali.

2) Diverse pressioni hanno agito incrociando questi obiettivi, con il risultato di produrre una nuova città e confini sottonazionali.

Grazie,
Z.


----------



## Nerino

Vedi un po' il significato in inglese su questo dizionario. Ciao! 

http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/at+cross+purposes


----------



## zapzap

Non ho avuto modo di controllare se è presente nel forum, ma direi che non hai compreso bene l'espressione *at cross-purposes* che nella fattispecie significa agire in direzioni diverse (potrebbe essere implicito anche 'contrapposte') con il risultato *finale* (in the end) di produrre...
A te ora il compito di trovare un italiano più elegante.


----------



## zeldabrando

Grazie mille a entrambi, ero assolutamente fuori strada.
Per zapzap: nel forum non c'è nulla

ciao, z.


----------



## delenda1

Giusto, direzioni o finalita' contrapposte.
Cioe' avevano degli obiettivi contrapposti, ma il risultato finale e' collettivo.


----------



## Albettina

ok grazie mille!!!!


----------



## GavinW

CPA said:


> "to work at cross purposes".


 
Does this expression/construction exist? Doesn't mean much to me, I'm afraid.

Thumbs-up to the solution suggested by Reverso, however.


----------



## FumodiLondra

CPA ha ragione! Si usa pure quando non sono proprio le intenzioni o gli obiettivi diversi, ma quando proprio non ci capiamo. "Parlare due lingue diverse" è perfetto per l'uso che si fa oggi giorni di questa frase.


----------



## CPA

GavinW said:


> Does this expression/construction exist? Doesn't mean much to me, I'm afraid.
> 
> Thumbs-up to the solution suggested by Reverso, however.


 
Here are a couple of examples of "working at cross purposes".


----------



## Albettina

ok ho capito!Parlare due lingue diverse allora è la migliore traduzione!grazie!


----------



## GavinW

CPA said:


> Here are a couple of examples of "working at cross purposes".


 
Thanks. I'm indebted to you. You've convinced me!



Albettina said:


> ok ho capito!Parlare due lingue diverse allora è la migliore traduzione!grazie!


 
No, sorry, it isn't the best translation (I don't think). Parlare due lingue diverse usually means two people are always incapable of understanding each other because they have different principles, ideas, or sets of values. Talking at cross purposes means something specific to a particular occasion, in which there is a misunderstanding between two people because, in a particular conversation, one has misunderstood the other, or the two people have a different understanding of a specific situation.


----------



## Teerex51

GavinW said:


> Talking at cross purposes means something specific to a particular occasion, in which there is a misunderstanding between two people because, in a particular conversation, one has misunderstood the other, or the two people have a different understanding of a specific situation.



I agree. The Italian language seems to lack an equally concise and expressive idiom. 
I can only think of set phrases that hardly qualify as idioms:


Stiamo dicendo/discutendo due cose diverse
Ma parliamo della stessa cosa?


----------



## GavinW

Right. One sometimes ends up choosing expressions that are mistranslations, in the attempt to translate one idiom (or proverb, set phase etc) with another idiom (etc).

In actual fact, one man's idiom may be another man's circumlocution (ouch!).


----------



## Teerex51

GavinW said:


> In actual fact, one man's idiom may be another man's circumlocution (ouch!).



Sounds like painful ritual surgery to me...


----------



## Albettina

GavinW said:


> Thanks. I'm indebted to you. You've convinced me!
> 
> 
> 
> No, sorry, it isn't the best translation (I don't think). Parlare due lingue diverse usually means two people are always incapable of understanding each other because they have different principles, ideas, or sets of values. Talking at cross purposes means something specific to a particular occasion, in which there is a misunderstanding between two people because, in a particular conversation, one has misunderstood the other, or the two people have a different understanding of a specific situation.


 
I get it! Now the situation is clearer for me!Thanks so much!


----------



## Figlio

Questo è il motivo per cui sono chiamati gli idiomi.


----------



## vale_new

Ciao!



GavinW said:


> [...] Parlare due lingue diverse usually means two people are always incapable of understanding each other because they have different principles, ideas, or sets of values. [...].


 
Dissento, si possono parlare due lingue diverse durante una conversazione ma generalmente essere sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda


----------



## Figlio

Sono d'accordo, ma gli idiomi, sono difficili da tradurre in modo  efficiente. Per parlare a fini croce in inglese, significa che i  diffusori non sono comunicanti. Un argomento si rivolge A, l'altro  argomento B. Sono certo che la stessa idea può essere espressa in lingua  italiana ma non così succintamente. Gli italiani hanno la succinta  stesso, le espressioni brevi che non sono letteralmente traducibili.  Perdonate il mio italiano povero.


----------

